# accelerator cable wont go thru tube



## crmpuff68vert (Mar 5, 2009)

my accel. cable suddenly wont go thru tube







this is the fourth one ive replaced on this car,last 3 went fine (about a 10min job)
now it only goes in about a foot. (about even with shifter) took shifter up to see if somehow tube broke/kinked but from exterior view, everthing looked a-ok. anybody experienced this? i need toget cream puff back on the road


----------

